# Inventory



## IsoJ

I did some cabinets cleaning and decide to do some "inventory". I thought it would be good to take a look next year again what it looks like(easier to find here than from the phones photos ).

Note to myself: too many Mazakis 

Left;

Mazaki deba
Mazaki yanagiba
Mazaki 180 ku petty
Mazaki 180 kasumi petty
Mazaki 210 kasumi
Mazaki 240 kasumi
Mazaki 240 ku*2
Toyama 270ss suji
Toyama 270ss
Toyama 240 damascus
Kochi 240 migaki
Masashi 240 sld

Mid:

Watanabe 165 nakiri
Dao Vua 240 gyuto

Right:

Raquin 145sc san mai
Isasmedjan 26c3 honyaki
Dalman uhb20c honyaki
Catcheside 1.2442 san mai
Yu Kurosaki raijin 240
Yu Kurosaki shizuku petty 120
Takamura r2 170 santoku
HVB 1.2442 san mai
Kippington 52100
Kippington w2 honyaki

Not in the photo:

HVB 1095 honyaki(rehandle)
Isasmedjan 26c3 honyaki(on the way)
Newhamknives nitro-v 130 boning (on the way)
Tsourkan 52100


----------



## IsoJ

New ringed gidgee handle for Hunter Valley Blade. Made by Waltteri Ryjenko. I wanted a shorter and beefier handle than the original d handle. Fit and finish is stunning(and my photo skills are not )


----------



## Gjackson98

IsoJ said:


> Note to myself: too many Mazakis
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68817



There is no such thing 
Good collection!


----------



## IsoJ

Gjackson98 said:


> There is no such thing
> Good collection!


Thank you. Yeah, I keep eyeing if I can find a 210 Ku gyuto


----------



## IsoJ

This years first new ones. The Isasmedjan 26c3 honyaki and newham boning knife.


----------



## IsoJ

Watanabe iron clad 270. First impressions are real good . Wanted to try and compare with 270ss clad Toyama. I like the extra weight with watanabe. Cutting performance and differences remains to be seen...


----------



## captaincaed

How's the HVB working for you? Looks really interesting to me.


----------



## IsoJ

The HVB laser works now great for me. It came with cocobolo d shaped too small handle for me and I wasnt enjoying using the knife. Now with the new handle, I can use some pinchgrip too comfortable. Balance point is still front of the handle. The knife is kind of like a new and different one now . I dont like lasers in general but I like this one.


----------



## captaincaed

I keep hearing good things. Some seem much thinner than others, though. I see spine measurements from 2.5-5mm above the heel on different listings...


----------



## IsoJ

This has 2,3mm at the heel, midd 1,85mm, 10mm from the tip 0,5mm... 

I had Sakai Yusuke and Sakai Takayuki lasers before, I didn't like those, but this HVB is in different ball park compared with them(offcourse different pricetag, honyaki, thinner behind the edge etc..) IMO.


----------



## IsoJ

Just gona put here some random videos from my knives. Cutting technique is what it is .

Watanabe 270 iron clad

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-BrhY7DNFN/?igshid=s9ulpv8ggqa1

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-BiSYlDFZp/?igshid=snth9uhl2ee0


----------



## IsoJ

Learning finally some sharpening. It took way too long to finally start with it. And I am enjoying it. 

Isasmedjan 26c3 honyaki, 5-10 minutes and it took bity edge back. I think it would have take only 1-2 minutes to get the same result, because the steel feels so easy to get burr. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B97JRFiHP8m/?igshid=x17njncigoaz


----------



## IsoJ

First cuts with Kippington w2 honyaki(I kind of forgot/saved this one for bad/better days). F&F is second to non, handle is great, the g10 gives kinda extra grip to it. Now I know what knife I will use this weekend. It is a real joy to cut with.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Pm6a-D8is/?igshid=p7i8aeunklw7

I have started to noticed that I have a little different feeling when cutting with honyakis. The blade feels different when hitting in the board, it makes you want to use more chopping than pushcutting


----------



## IsoJ

Corona cutting again(some boredom in the air). 
Mazaki nashiji 240 from CKC

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-SIeTqjruX/?igshid=3q81mlqyv8n2


----------



## IsoJ

Just receintly got this Kamon gyuto. 265*60 and 252gr, steel 1.2519, feels a lot smaller and nimble knife than measurements says. Handle is bogoak with copper end caps. I took extra handle with oak and g10 endcaps(should be slighty lighter). I had Kamon production knife before but didn't click with that. Since I had my name in Benjamin list, I decided to have another go and am I glad I did . Balance point 1 cm front of the heel or so, I usually prefer a bit more blade heavy knives but with this one it doesn't bother at all.

This is my first big gyuto with pointier tip, so a little adjustment but not a big deal. First impressions really good, food separation is propably in top3 from all knives that I have tried. Agressive S-grind, so no food sticking problems, nimble feel makes the pushcutting a joy with this knife. It is thin behind the edge and the tip is thin (around 0,5mm at the spine from 1cm from the tip). Ootb egde was quite good a little less bite that I liked and I slightly sharpened with naniwa pro3000 and got good with it. This is my first gyuto with 1.2519 steel, first impressions are that I needed a little more time to deform a uniform burr(comparing to 26c3, blue2, uhb20c or 145sc). Burr removal was much easier/quicker IMO. Overal very positives feelings with this Kamon, it is definitly a different kind of gyuto compared to my other ones.


----------



## IsoJ

Marko Tsourkan 52100 steel, 240*55, 278gr with ziricote handle. 

I have a few gyutos that are in same ballpark in the weight, this one feels kind of different in the hand, it is blade heavy, around 40-50mm front of the handle which I like but it feels kind of heavier, it is hard to tell why it feels that. It is comfortable in the hand, I like the handle shape quite a lot.

I slighty sharpened it with naniwa pro800 and 3000 and the steel feeled great. The grind is full convex on the right side and on the left side convex too, just a touch of straighter behind the edge and and near the spine. The substantial weight(for 240 gyuto) makes the knifes own weight to do most of the work. It has distal taper, allthought not so aggressive like my Maz or Kipp. Tipp is a little thicker than my other workhorses. The blade is finished with hand horizontal which is a nice little extra untill the patina covers it.

I dont have too good cutting/knife skills  and maybe that is why this is my first gyuto that I will have to put up some real practise to understand more about its potential. It feels like you need to use it with authority which I am lacking to some degree at the moment  and that is why I am looking forward for the next time of using it.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

A very impressive inventory.


----------



## IsoJ

Malcolm Johnson said:


> A very impressive inventory.


Thank you, Been lucky to catch many great knives that I've hoped for to try


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

IsoJ said:


> Thank you, Been lucky to catch many great knives that I've hoped for to try


Which ones do you find yourself grabbing the most?


----------



## IsoJ

I try to rotate almost all the knifes as much as I can. Most used knives at the moment are propably Kippington 267mm 52100 and Isasmedjan custom 26c3 honyaki and the other Mazaki 240 KU.


----------



## roughrider

That's some real beauties you got there.


----------



## IsoJ

roughrider said:


> That's some real beauties you got there.


Thank you


----------



## IsoJ

Toyama 180 ironclad nakiri. I traded Wat 165 pro nakiri to this and glad I did. This feels much better in hand and a real joy to cut with it. Wat wasnt bad at all but the bigger size, balance and grind of Toyama much better for my taste. And allready thought, I wasnt into nakiri. Custom handle and saya by hoshisumo, f&f top notch.

Tadafusa/Oishi 180mm SLD gyuto. Wanted to get a smaller stainless knife with some heel height to replace couple of Zwillings. Steel felt good on the stones and just a few more passes compared to my fav carbons to get the edge sharp. I cut my fingernail almost of with it, so in my books it cuts with only little effort for such a small knife . The f&f of the handle is real good for the pricepoint and d-shape actually works well for me.


----------



## IsoJ

Sakai Kikumori suji/gyuto hybrid, 260*45 from @Carl Kotte . This is a fun knife to use, tip is so thin, a little flex on the blade but not too much. Easy to sharpen and gets sharp. Works great on the board too. So far best bang for bucks under 100$. Gets patina just by looking beef or onions . I had in mind of getting this as a project knife but so far I am just enjoying with bbq use.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Looking gooooood Jari!


----------



## IsoJ

Thanks Calle


----------



## blorp

IsoJ said:


> New ringed gidgee handle for Hunter Valley Blade. Made by Waltteri Ryjenko. I wanted a shorter and beefier handle than the original d handle. Fit and finish is stunning(and my photo skills are not )
> 
> View attachment 70738
> View attachment 70739
> View attachment 70740


That is some gorgeous wood and pattern


----------



## IsoJ

Yu Kurosaki AS chuka. I've had this few months now. Around 178*75, 240-250gr. Fun little knife that I like the more as I use it. My first AS steel, good edge retention, gets real sharp. I wouldn't be suprised if I get more AS steel in the future.


----------

